# Unipac Aquasand



## chris521957 (9 Oct 2010)

Hi all. I am thinking of using some Unipac Aquasand Limpopo Black as my substrate. It is supposed to be for planted tanks, but i cant find any other info on it. Has anyone used it or know if it will be ok for my aquarium. I will be using CO2 in there too. Thanks Chris.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Oct 2010)

I've used this on loads of set-ups, usually in conjunction with Tropica Plant Substrate as a base layer and capsules to target-feed plants.  

It's a great-looking and good value inert substrate with an ideal grain size for root growth (1-3mm).


----------



## chris521957 (9 Oct 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply,George. Looks like this is what i will be using then. Cheers. Chris.


----------

